# Salmon



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Just wondering if there is anything wrong in feeding my p's salmon every once in a while?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I dont think there's a problem as long as it's not their staple diet. 
Salmon can mess you water up...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

theres not really a point to doing it like said above it will mess with your water if your not careful. best to stay away from it but if your only doing it as a treat then you could do worse.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Its oily and might stink up your water too


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I feed fresh salmon once every other week or so to my rhom... the secret is to rinse it in hot water (not like boiling hot, but hard to hold your hand in) for about 20 minutes total, changing the water a few times... most the fat floats to the top, and if you feed bite size chunks you will eliminate most of the mess... its high in fats, and omega 3s, vitamins and such so if its fed sparingly it can be good for growth, but too much and you have plumpers...


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

I've tried it and it is a mess. It has more oil than other fishes and it can really stink up your tank! I like tilapia better.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Yanfloist said:


> I've tried it and it is a mess. It has more oil than other fishes and it can really stink up your tank! I like tilapia better.


Tilapia is your best bed. oddly its a dirty asian carp like fish but every anamal Ive owned will never turn it down and no oils I find get bogged ontop of my tanks.


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, Ill just stick with there current diet of Talapia, Sole, Shrimps, and Squid and whole Silversides.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Captive Herps said:


> I've tried it and it is a mess. It has more oil than other fishes and it can really stink up your tank! I like tilapia better.


Tilapia is your best bed. *oddly its a dirty asian carp like fish* but every anamal Ive owned will never turn it down and no oils I find get bogged ontop of my tanks.
[/quote]
its a cichlid dude


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

not to mention that its a liver killer and its oily
feed sparingly


----------

